# Motherboard error codes ????



## arina (Oct 19, 2004)

We've been working on building a new pc all weekend and have everything together and ready to run. The mother board is an abit as8, with a pentium 4. The video card is a radeon 98000. We've tried reseating the pcu, clearing the cmos. And replacing some of the parts. We tried hte video card in another computer so we're sure that it works. However, everytime we go to boot up we get a 7f, a 5d or most recently a 9f which isn't even in the book. The first two have something to do with video/audio, but hte book is really unclear on it and the people at abit weren't much help at all. Can anyone make some suggestions?? 

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2004)

Hi,

Give this a look and see if you can find yours:

http://www.bioscentral.com/


----------



## MicroBell (Sep 21, 2004)

Those bios codes won't be listed on bios central. Anyway both the 7f, and 5d codes refer to an overheat issue or the warning temp is set to low. The 9F or 9.0 is related to a power issue. Did you connect the AUXPWR from the PSU to the board? Connect the PSU to the CPU? From what I know these boards are power hungry any anthing less then 500watt PSU will return error codes. If your PSU and case came as one unit it may be a generic PSU in there. 

Check out Abits forum to see what other issues others are having with your board... AS8 On Abits Forum


----------



## arina (Oct 19, 2004)

We finaly got someone helpful at abit yesterday (after three hours on the p[hone) and they said to return the motherboard to the store because it's more than likely faulty.


----------

